# Primaries (model A) in Bilbao



## IvyVo (Dec 3, 2020)

We’re planning on one year abroad in Bilbao. Husband is Basque, fluent in Spanish and limited Euskera. Kids will be 6 and 11 and currently attend a bilingual (eng/span) school in the States. We’re looking for any help with finding schools with main subjects (if not all) taught in Spanish. The main purpose of this trip is to cement their Spanish skills through full immersion. Any advice as to how to find a list of Model A primarias in Bilbao is appreciated. We have not locked down housing as we’re letting the school determine what part of Bilbao we will end up in. Kids are dual citizens (US/EU)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IvyVo said:


> We’re planning on one year abroad in Bilbao. Husband is Basque, fluent in Spanish and limited Euskera. Kids will be 6 and 11 and currently attend a bilingual (eng/span) school in the States. We’re looking for any help with finding schools with main subjects (if not all) taught in Spanish. The main purpose of this trip is to cement their Spanish skills through full immersion. Any advice as to how to find a list of Model A primarias in Bilbao is appreciated. We have not locked down housing as we’re letting the school determine what part of Bilbao we will end up in. Kids are dual citizens (US/EU)
> Thanks in advance!


I tried putting 'colegios modelo a en Bilbao' into Google & the top 2 are modelo a y b - or you could look on the ayuntamiento website Bilbao.eus, Inicio. Click 'cuidadanía' & then 'centros educativivos'


----------



## IvyVo (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks Xabi! Sadly it seems that most public schools are moving to B or D. The first one on the google list apparently moved to B a few years ago and it’s just not updated online. We’ll call the ministry of education tomorrow to see if they can guide us. I have a feeling we will have no choice but to go private to get model A. Unless anyone on this forum knows otherwise.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

IvyVo said:


> Thanks Xabi! Sadly it seems that most public schools are moving to B or D. The first one on the google list apparently moved to B a few years ago and it’s just not updated online. We’ll call the ministry of education tomorrow to see if they can guide us. I have a feeling we will have no choice but to go private to get model A. Unless anyone on this forum knows otherwise.


My husband is also Basque although we live in the Comunidad de Madrid. From what I understand from friends and family, although an all Spanish curriculum is contemplated, in reality it is very difficult to find, so I agree that you'll probably have to go private. However, here is a link to a search vehicle that may help you that will turn up results in both public and private schools
Buscador de centros - ikasgunea
which is from the Departamento de Educación Vasco
https://www.euskadi.eus/gobierno-vasco/departamento-educacion/


----------



## IvyVo (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks so much for this useful resource, Pesky Wesky! We found 2 schools that may work and are waiting to talk to them. Today and tomorrow is a holiday so no one is available. I see you mentioned that your husband is Basque but that you guys are in Madrid. Is it because you find schools to be better there or are you there for other reasons? If possible, I’d love to be able to connect with you to hear about your experience with Spain and kids. My husband has friends and family in Spain but getting an expat perspective would be really helpful. If you’re open to that and there’s a way to “direct/private message” through this forum pls reach out. Otherwise I’m happy to share my email. Pls let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

IvyVo said:


> Thanks so much for this useful resource, Pesky Wesky! We found 2 schools that may work and are waiting to talk to them. Today and tomorrow is a holiday so no one is available. I see you mentioned that your husband is Basque but that you guys are in Madrid. Is it because you find schools to be better there or are you there for other reasons? If possible, I’d love to be able to connect with you to hear about your experience with Spain and kids. My husband has friends and family in Spain but getting an expat perspective would be really helpful. If you’re open to that and there’s a way to “direct/private message” through this forum pls reach out. Otherwise I’m happy to share my email. Pls let me know. Thanks!!


Have replied via PM, sorry conversations as it is now known


----------

